# Schwedische Westküste



## mefoprinte (29. Mai 2007)

Hi Boardies,
eine Frage vom Frischling an Alle: Wo läßt sich Fischen (Süß- und Salzwasser, ohne Boot) und Familiencamping gut kombinieren?
Tack, manga hälsningar von Mefoprinte


----------



## Jumboo (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

Hej!

Nachdem die schwedische Westküste sehr lang ist, kann ich nur für den Küstenstreifen sprechen, den ich kennengelernt habe. Dies ist die Gegend um die beiden Inseln Tjörn und Orust.

Generell kann gesagt werden, daß das Angeln im Salzwasser, im Vergleich zu den Fangaussichten vor ca. 15-20 Jahren, sehr schlecht geworden ist:c. In den Schären wird vor allem, je nach Jahreszeit, unterschiedlichste Plattfische, Makrele, Hering, Hornhecht und Meerforelle erbeutet. Der Dorsch ist, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, fast gänzlich verschwunden. Soll dem Dorsch und seinen Verwandten nachgestellt werden, ist das Fischen von "Kuttern" anzuraten. Hierbei wird, wenn es größere Fische sein sollen, meistens über Wracks gefischt, die von den Berufsfischern gemieden werden. Hier ein paar Links zu Touranbietern: http://www.tunaclipper.se/ und http://www.daisy.se/ es gibt derer entlang der Westküste einige.

Was das Angeln im Süßwasser anbelangt bietet die Region um Stenungsund/Tjörn/Orust z. B. das Naturreservat Svartedalen (http://www.vastkuststiftelsen.org/VisaNaturres.asp?id=578) an. Hier sind einige Seen mit unterscheidlichem Besatz zu finden. Zu fangen sind hier under anderem: Barsch, Bach- und Regenbogenforelle, sowie natürlich auch Hecht.

Campingplätze auf Tjörn wären z. B. http://www.almocamping.se/SvenskStartsida.htm oder http://www.tjornbropark.com/.

Ich hoffe Dir helfen die Infos ein wenig weiter.

Grüße

Jumboo


----------



## mefoprinte (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

Hejsan Jumboo,
besser hätte ich gleich geschrieben Bohuslän, vielleicht läßt sich Angelstellenmäßig noch etwas präzisieren. Ersteinmal tack so mycket!
Mefoprinte


----------



## michi2577 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

hey danke super tip aber wäre nicht schlecht dass die ne deutsche übersetzung haben !!!! mann kann leider nix lesen zumidestens versteht mann kein schwedisch ))))


----------



## Jumboo (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

Hej igen!

Bzgl. Angelstellen von Land/Meer aus kann gesagt werden, daß sie für MeFo und Hornhecht nahezu identisch sind. Zum Sommer hin muß jedoch erwähnt werden, daß sich die beste Zeit auf MeFo immer mehr in den/die Abend/Nacht verschiebt. Im Sommer sieht man häufig Angler, die noch nach Mitternacht die "Hungerpeitsche" schwingen. Die Erwartungen sollten allerdings nicht zu hoch sein. Die Aussichten auf Meerforelle sind zwar gut, es sollten aber keine Riesen, wie in anderen Revieren, erwartet werden. Fische von 2 kg sind schon sehr gut.

Anbei eine Übersicht/Beschreibung verschiedener MeFo-Standplätze-ich hoffe Du kommst mit der Grafik klar:


*1. SLUSSEN*​Eine Stelle, die häufiger schwerere Meerforellen zu Tage bringt als andere. April ist der beste Monat. Versuche auch mal links des Kleinboothafens, vor allem aber auch in Richtung der Landzunge „Näset“.

*2. HENÅN*
Die Strände um „Ängs Kile“ geben viele Möglichkeiten der Meerforellenfischerei im Frühling. Am besten ist die östliche Seite. Es gibt, bis hinauf nach „Nötesund“, einige schöne Stellen entlang der Straße 160. Hier gibt es noch gute Chancen neue Stellen zu entdecken.

*3. MORLANDA*
Ein klassischer Platz. Die Chancen auf Meerforellen, bei guten Voraussetzungen, sind hier wirklich gut – vor allem im April. Versuche es östlich der alten“Dampfschiffbrücke“ bei „Strömsholm“ und bei den Landzungen innerhalb „Stora Björholmen“. Das Gebiet bei „Malö Strömmar“ kann auch die eine oder andere Sommermeerforelle geben.

*4. BOXVIKS KILE*
Dieser Platz gibt im Frühling Fisch, ist aber auch im September ein Versuch wert. Ganz zu Beginn der Saison gibt es sogar innerhalb der meerabgewandten Seite der Straße Fisch. Ansonsten sind die besten Stellen weiter draußen in Richtung „Lyrön“ zu finden.

*5. BERGA STRAND*
Ein Frühlingsstandort, der bei östlichen Winden am besten ist. Sogar bei Niedrigwasser kann hier Meerforelle gefangen werden. Beginne das Fischen an der Brücke und arbeite dich nach Süden vor.

*7. STENUNGSÖN*
Hier ist die Meerforellenanglerei im südlichen und nördlichen Teil der Insel am besten. Gib jedoch acht – hier gibt es sehr viele private Grundstücke und Brücken. Es ist besonders der April, der hier Resultat gibt. Viele Meerforellenfischer sind der Meinung, daß dies der beste Platz im gesamten Stenungsundsgebiet ist.

*8. STENUNGSUND*
Das Stenungsundsgebiet hat vielleicht die attraktivsten Meerforellenstandplätze im gesamten Landkreis. Im „Hakefjorden“ und den Fjorden nördlich davon in Richtung Svanesund gibt es einige Angelplätze. Zu erwähnen wären zum Beispiel die südliche Seite von „Galtarön“ und die Bucht südlich von Galtarön. „Askeröarna“, die man via Orust erreicht, hat ebenfalls sehr schöne Angelplätze zu bieten. Björns Fiske och Jakt in Stenungsund ist der natürliche Treffplatz, um Informationen zu erhalten, wie das Fischen im Momen läuft. Hier kann man Boote mit Außenboarder mieten und man erhält auch eine informative Karte mit den heißesten Angelplätzen. 

*9. VADHOLMEN*
Ein leicht zugänglicher Angelplatz. Ein wirklich guter Frühlingsstandort. Eine kurze Strecke entlang der nördlichen Seite und die Bucht nach Westen sind zwei wirkliche Sahnestückchen. Wenn die Borstenwürmer im Frühling am Poppen sind hat dieser Platz seinen Climax. 

*10. LÖKEBERGS KILE*
Das gesamte Gebiet um „Lökebergs Kile“ ist höchst interessant. Dies ist ein typischer Frühlingsstandort. Es ist wirklich eine Ausnahme, wenn man im April hier keinen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommt. Die Meerforellen sind jedoch vergleichsweise klein – vergiß daher nicht, das Mindestmaß von: 45 cm!

Ansonsten ist das Angeln im Meer an der Tjörnbrücke/Uferseite auf Tjörn populär, hier ist fast alles fangbar. Früher war das Angeln auf Dorsch von den Pfeilern der Brücke aus sehr erfolgreich, aber auch sehr hängerträchtig. 

Bewegt man sich, von den Brückenpfeilern aus gesehen, nördlich entlang der Uferlinie, kann man von den kleinen Felsnasen u. a. Platte fangen.

Makrelen sind den ganzen Sommer über fast überall im Fjord anzutreffen.

Was das Angeln im Süßwasser anbelangt, anbei ein Link zu einer Homepage, auf der einige Gewässer in Svartedalen zu sehen sind und welche Fischart/-en in welchem See vorkommen. Tageskarten können dort an einem Automaten am Weg gelöst werden (http://www.sportfiskarna.se/goteborg/svartedalen.asp). 

Sollte es das eine oder andere Wort auf Schwedisch geben, daß Du nicht kennst, melde Dich einfach - wie ich sehe, hast Du ja auf jeden Fall schon mal rudimentäre Schwedischkenntnisse #6

Was die beigefügten links in meiner 1. Antwort anbelangt sind ja wenigstens die beiden von den Tourbooten auch ins Deutsche bzw. Englische übersetzt:vik:. Sollte es zu den übrigen Links Fragen geben, meldet Euch einfach nochmals. Ich werde, je nach zur Verfügung stehender Zeit, versuchen Euere Fragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten.

In diesem Sinne "Ha det bra!!"

Jumboo


----------



## mefoprinte (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

Hej hej Jumboo,
für mich scheints wohl problematisch zu werden, denn ich werde nebst Sippe erst Anfang Augusti vor Ort sein können. Läßt sich da was präzisieren? Der Shop in Stenungssund wird mit Sicherheit zu kärenden Gesprächen aufgesucht werden. 
Tack tack och Hej da! Vi ses ?
mefoprinte


----------



## Jumboo (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedische Westküste*

Hejsan,

was das Angeln im Sommer anbelangt ist es natürlich etwas schwieriger hier im Fjord. Auf jeden Fall sind Makrelen noch vor Ort und Platte sind natürlich auch zu fangen. Meerforellen sind mit Glück spät abends und Nachts noch auf die Schuppen zu legen.

In den Seen sind auf jeden Fall immer Barsche und Hechte zu fangen.

Anbei die Bilder zweier schöner Fische, die vergangenen Sommer vor der Küste gefangen wurden. Beide Dorsche wurden westlich der Insel Måseskär (siehe am linken Rand der Karte) vor Orust gefangen. Allerdings ist man da auf ein eigenes Boot angewiesen oder man fährt mit einem der Tourboote.

Der erste Dorsch hatte, bei einer Länge von 137 cm, ein Gewicht vor 28,2 kg. Der zweite Dorsch wog 23 kg. Allerdings waren das, auf jeden Fall für heutige Verhältnisse, Ausnahmefische. Aber vielleicht stellt dies ja eine Trendwende in der Dorschangelei vor der Küste Bohusläns dar - ich bin da einfach mal Optimist!! 

Grüße

Jumboo


----------

